# 2012 February fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the second of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. Please post all entries in this thread.

The February comp will run from *this Saturday Feb 4th until Sunday Feb 12th*

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all and let the games begin 8)


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Name of Angler: KingDan
Date Caught: 4/2/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld, Mooloolaba
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Tip Reef Shark, 99cm, 7kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10kg mono, deep diving lure, charter special
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional): 1st kayak shark


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Granpop
Date Caught: 4 Feb
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW - Moruya River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: - 53 cm Flathead
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: - 6lb gear and a soft plastic.
Conditions (optional):


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 4/2/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Livingstons Bay SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook 68cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Gulp 4" minnow


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

sunday feb 5
grinner
wello
sweetlip
29 cm
released though i think theyre legal at 28
stradic and yamatoyo.

comments . very dirty water. many many boats, stinking hot.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe 
Date 7/2/2012
Place SA Emu bay KI
Species snapper 39 cm 
Only small but caught on hard body on 8lb braid 
On the board


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Name of Angler: Junglefisher
Date Caught: 7/2/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld, Coorooman Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Barra 58cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: The usual
Conditions (optional): Very hot
Other Comments (optional): Hoping for an upgrade but I finally got a legal qld barra.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Name of Angler: nad97
Date Caught:11/02/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD palm beach
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Spotted Mackeral 83cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Pfluger Supream Jig PE3 with a tyrnos 8ii spooled 10lb pelgic spectra, Halco 120 Laser 2.5m+ Qantas
Conditions (optional): very nice
Other Comments (optional): my first keeper from the Yak


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught: Saturday 4th Feb
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA/ Wallaroo
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 46 cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 7' Diawa Advantage 3 ML rod and 3000 Tierra reel, 15lb braid, 5/0 circle hook with garfish chunk
Conditions: Noice.
Comments: Trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52913


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Name of Angler: Samboman
Date Caught: 12/02/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: S.A. West Lakes
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mulloway, 98cm around 14/16 pounds
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Strike Pro Cyber 6.6g
Conditions (optional): Calm, clear and sunny
Other Comments (optional): went hard on Daiwa Advantage 2 to 4kg rod/ Daiwa Exceller plus 1500 reel running 4lb braid and 10lb leader

*****


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 11/2/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Westernport Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: snapper 51 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10 kg OH - bait
Conditions (optional): wind warnings had been about but found a small window in the day for a few hours fishing


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 11/02
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper, 48
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb
Conditions (optional): Wind & current from the south
Other Comments (optional): Trying to emulate Solatree's SA snap entry this month (although I think mine look better - with the bue flecks)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Some great fish entered so far this month guys  Today is the last day to catch your entry for the Feb comp (there's still an hour to go!), but I'll hold off scoring for a few days.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name of Angler: Ash / Polylureosis
Date Caught:Sat 11th feb
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Brays Rock - Caloundra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 83cm - 6+kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Rod, Reel, Line, Lure (RMG scorpion - Now with very bent trebles)
Conditions (optional): Beautiful, Picked up on the S.W. corner of Brays in 6-7M just on a obvious colour change in the water, 1 hr after High tide.
Other Comments (optional): PB Snapper


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name of Angler: Southerly - TOW
Date Caught:Sat 4 th feb
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Longy
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: N/A 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: N/A as I did not catch anything
Conditions (optional): Launched with MrX and paulthetaffy into an OK morning. Tide was good, seas were good, nice and overcast. Water was cold and crap looking and the fish thought so too. Apart from a few SB, BP's and Red Rocky's I did not turn a reel, nothing pulled drag. What a waste of lovely fresh cuttlefish, and it's February whats going on Huey? Ba humbug.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Name of Angler: nezevic
Date Caught: 12 Feb
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Noosa
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: - 61 cm Yellowfin
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: - 6lb and lead slug.
Conditions (optional): Superb.

I've a photo on the brag mat at home but it doesn't look anywhere near as pretty as this one. If needs be can supply it though for scoring purposes. Full report over in the trip reports...


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: PaulB
Date Caught: 6/2/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:NSW Balmoral
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito 48cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 20lb main and leader, Rapala xrap 8
Conditions (optional): Lumpy
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scoring up tonight peeps, last chance for an entry or TOW 8)


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Name of Angler: billpatt
Date Caught: 12 Feb
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Palmy
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: - 90cm Spotty
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: - 15lb line floating a pillie.
Conditions (optional): Not the best.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of angler : Killer 
Date caught : 8/2/2012 
State & Location : QLD , Baffle Creek. 
Type & size : Blue Cat Fish , 50cm. 
Tackle/line/lure :Starlo maxspin Rod, 6lb line, Squid. 
Conditions : Heaps of fresh in water. 
Other comments : Fishing Very Hard.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler : Killer 
Date caught : 10/02/2012 
State & location : Baffle Creek. 
Type & size : Small Spotted Grunter, 32cm. 
Tackle/Line/Lure: Starlo maxspin rod, 6lb line, TT switchblade.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Terrific to see another healthy turnout for the Feb comp - looks like it was a great month for snapper all over the country.

A few comments on the scoring:
-Dan I took your shark measurement from the lower tip of the tail which was 80cm
-Killer the grunter was your highest scoring fish so I've put that in instead of the cattie
-I've given MrX 40 points for his January tale of woe. If anyone has a problem with this let me know.

Congrats to Samboman, whose mulloway was the highest scoring fish this month, with Poly's snapper a close second. Full scores for Feb are:

Samboman	172
Polylureosis	166
Billpatt	106
Cheaterparts	102
PaulB	98
Nad97	98
MrX	96
Solatree	92
Kingdan	89
Granpop	88
Bertros	82
Killer	82
Float	79
Kanganoe	78
Grinner	73
Nezevic	64
Junglefisher	58
Southerly	40

And cumulative scores for the year to date:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Bertros	202
2	cheaterparts	200
3	Billpatt	193
4	Solatree	192
5	Kingdan	191
6	Float	179
6	killer	179
8	Samboman	172
9	Polylureosis	166
10	Grinner	164
11	MrX	136
12	Southerly	132
13	Grant Ashwell	120
14	Drewboy	108
15	Ronston	106
16	Junglefisher	98
16	PaulB	98
16	Nad97	98
19	AJD	94
20	Granpop	88
21	aleg75	87
21	Bruus	87
23	4weightfanatic	83
24	Kanganoe	78
25	patwah	73
26	Nezevic	64
27	cjbfisher	40
27	Physopath	40
27	Keza	40

It's tight at the top, with only 11 points separating the top five, who span four states. Bertros leads after Feb - and should encourage Mrs Bertros to enter next month (she would have finished third)!

Every month one random comp entrant scores a prize from the AKFF sack...........and this month it's congratulations to Cheaterparts. Can you please send me a PM Cheater.

*Next month's fishing comp will run from March 3rd-11th*


----------

